# 69 Headrests



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I need a recommendation on restoring the headrests in my 69. Mine are black, but I need to change them to the Dark green to be correct for my interior. I see several possibilities from a 44.00 green cover that Ames offers to a 215.00 set from legendary that I believe still need to be dyed green. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

SEM what you have if they are original finish use the prep and do it while they are WARM
can and headrest .... I like to warm the g
headrests or plastics up with a heat gun first 90 degrees i s nice
sem paint vinyl - Google Search
repops stand out more to me than a spray job .. in the vinyl pattern and seams
repro covers are junk too unless its a bench and they look ok

69's are 1 year also because of the notches on stem and the way the release is made and works,,, and dated on the stem
diff from 68 and diff from 70-72
I do have a couple pairs that are notched for 69 AND 70-72
but my 4 spare sets are all blacks 
a pair or singles will pop up
sold a sweet pair last summer,,,,


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mine have some tears in the vinyl so they either need to get recovered or replaced


----------

